# Tattooing dogs



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Quick question, have any of y'all ever tattooed your dog's ears with regular goat tattoo pliers?

I can't tell my puppies apart at all, even after having had them for several weeks. They are both males of the exact same size with no distinguishing characteristics. They have different color collars, but that's kind of unreliable. So I was wondering if I could just put the first letter of each pup's name in one of their ears.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always used a rabbit pen, much less painful.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So we ended up tattooing them with goat tattoo pliers. We were going to order a rabbit tattoo pen, but the shipping was really long and we didn't have time to wait. One of their collars came off and it was only a matter of time until the other one did also. 

They behaved very well, much better than any goat I've done. Just having to do one letter helped.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it went well.


----------

